# Home Remedies For Itchy Pets



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Home Remedies For Itchy Pets | Dogs Naturally Magazine

They call it “The Dog Days of Summer” for a reason! Our dogs enjoy summer just as much as we do. While you’re out together, your dogs are encountering the same perils as you. When you find you both scratching either from bug bites or rashes, don’t call the vet just yet! Effective remedies are already in your kitchen cabinets.

Apple Cider Vinegar And Corn Starch For Bug Bites
Mix the two until you have a thick paste and apply it. Vinegar takes the sting out of the burning itch. The cornstarch will help to draw it out and speed up healing.

Apple Cider Vinegar For Rashes
While their coats protect them from most plants, their bellies, groin and noses are susceptible. If those areas are red, swollen, irritated and/or itchy, it may be poison ivy, oak or some other irritating plant based oil. Mix 1:1 parts apple cider vinegar and cold water. Mist as needed for relief.

Dish Soap for Plant Based Rashes
Keep in mind that the oils may still be on their coats. So wear gloves while treating them. Giving a bath with organic, chemical-free dish soap will remove those oils before you treat the irritated areas. Otherwise you risk being infected yourself or reinfecting areas treated.

Witch Hazel As An Astringent
Apply Witch Hazel with a cotton ball to an itchy bite or sting for pain relief.

Pure Vanilla Extract For Bug Repellent
Two teaspoons of pure vanilla extract to one cup of water is a natural bug repellent! Mist as needed.

Epsom Salt For Inflammation
To soothe inflammation, mix two tablespoons of epsom salt in one cup of cool water. Soak a washcloth in the mixture and place on the irritated area. Change as required.

Vodka for Oil Removal
For spot removal of irritating plant oils apply vodka! The alcohol cuts through the oils so that it’s safe for you to handle and treat your dog.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks Christie. this is a great post. you should sticky it


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

This is very valuable! Thank you for sharing. I agree, hope this becomes a sticky 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Epsom salt added to bath water also kills flea larva.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Perfect timing. Enzo is currently trying to chew his foot off


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

That's great, also for wasp stings cold vinegar takes the inflammation down and helps the itchiness. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

